# bottom feeders for australian tank



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

I want to have a tank with small rainbow fish but they seem to be spending most of their time swimming by the surface. I'm looking for a fish to complement their behaviour that are from the same region - australia, papua....Bottom feeders and midtank swimmers. the tank is 20 gallon so none of the bigger rainbow fish are an option.
Thanks


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

IME the small rainbow fish do swim in all layers. For real bottom fish I can only think of Chlamydogobius eremius. But that would make a nice compliment!


----------



## barakainus (Jun 11, 2009)

thanks for the advice. i never seen this fish around. only some other gobies. 
I think I saw Peacock Gudgeon in Bay Area LFS and they have Neon Goby quite often there.
In the end, I got 5x thread-fin rainbows and 3x glass catfish. They're not from australia but Borneo but it's close enough. I'm in the middle of the desert, so cannot be too picky :/
And most importantly, the tank is for a local school for a classroom of kids around 5-8 yrs old, so I figured out that transparent fish with such an unusual look will be perfect for them.

Gorgeous tanks, btw


----------

